# Trade 3T Ergosum Pro 44cm for a 42cm



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone wanna trade handlebars? Bars are too wide for me so I'd like to go down to a 42cm. I've used this for about 500 miles.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a 40cm .


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

This is kind of funny... I needed to go the other way and just sold a new, never mounted 42cm set of the same bar on fleabay last week. Oh well.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, but I bought one already on PBK. Can't wait anymore


----------

